# What to do with a store brought cube?



## shoot1510 (Dec 25, 2008)

Can anybody or anyone teach me what to do with the store brought cube. I already know how to solve the Rubik cube. But how can I go faster? I just brought it. What do I do with it?

PS: I already know the advanced of Fridrich method. 
eek:


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 25, 2008)

Break it in and then lube it with pure silicone spray or silicone oil. You can try stretching the springs with playing cards or something. If none of that works, get a diy and make a Fisher cube with the storebought.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 25, 2008)

microwave till it melts
but srsly
just use it a lot and lube it after a week or so,
worked for me


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 25, 2008)

I do not have silicone spray or silicone oil. And I can't sand it. since I don't have a filer or something the sand the cube.

d4m4s74: How many minutes or second do you need to microwave the cube?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 25, 2008)

Matthew Dioso has a storebought and he's used it for about 2 months, it's crazy good  But if oyu don't have access to silicone spray thennnn...you could still break it in pretty well I guess, or you could purchase a Diansheng from cube4you and use the storebought pieces on it, I hear it makes an extraordinary hybrid.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 25, 2008)

shoot1510 said:


> d4m4s74: How many minutes or second do you need to microwave the cube?



that was a joke referring to a thread some time ago
don't microwave your cubes


but wherever you are, silicone is available, or else if you're planning on switching cubes soon vaseline, but only if you are going to replace your cube soon

I've used the same storebought since mid-october and lubed it early november, it's great now


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 25, 2008)

what does break in mean?
I check lots of store but there no silicone available


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 25, 2008)

Breaking a cube in is using it a lot so that some of the plastic gets shaved off and the cube gets better. Check at local hobby shops for weight 20 "shock oil". It makes good lube, although I personally don't like it much. I've heard mixed info on Jigaloo, but I think the consensus is that it's okay to use.


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 25, 2008)

I can make a fisher cube, but I too dangerous for me to do that. (All That heavy Tools I used.)

How do you shaved off the plastic? I don't have tools for the sanding.
And What tools do you need to shaved it.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 25, 2008)

JTW2007 said:


> Breaking a cube in is using it a lot so that some of the plastic gets shaved off and the cube gets better.



 You could make a fisher cube. I did (or am), and I'm only a year older than you.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 25, 2008)

I find it amazing that the store *brought* you the cube.


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 25, 2008)

How amazing?
I just buy a store brought cube. SO?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 25, 2008)

shoot1510 said:


> I just buy a store brought cube. SO?


Wow, you did it yet again. Can you tell me how "brought" makes sense here instead of "bought"?


----------



## Waynilein (Dec 25, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > I just buy a store brought cube. SO?
> ...



Give him a break, you can see English isn't his native language.


----------



## bichettereds (Dec 25, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > I just buy a store brought cube. SO?
> ...




Yea... kinda mean. 

Hard to believe silicon spray isnt available in New Jersey. I would suggest just buying a DIY cube.


----------



## Bob (Dec 25, 2008)

bichettereds said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



I have been to Jersey once or twice...I'm pretty sure there is silicone available there.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 25, 2008)

Waynilein said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



Actually, he is from my school and english is his native language. For whatever reason, he refuses to spell/use grammer correctly. He also doesn't get sarcasm (the microwave comment).


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 26, 2008)

jcuber said:


> Waynilein said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



He off a different race, and just born here?


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 26, 2008)

shoot1510 said:


> I can make a fisher cube, but I too dangerous for me to do that. (All That heavy Tools I used.)
> 
> How do you shaved off the plastic? I don't have tools for the sanding.
> And What tools do you need to shaved it.



No you just use the cube a lot of times, and it loosens up from all of the usage. Using the cube a lot shaves off some of the plastic and makes the cube smoother, and somewhat faster.


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 26, 2008)

IamWEB said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Waynilein said:
> ...




I really hope you're gonna change that comment. Race has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Waynilein (Dec 26, 2008)

jcuber said:


> Waynilein said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



Oh, in that case, apologies to Mr. Pochmann; please do continue.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 26, 2008)

Ugh, now I actually feel bad to have started this. Only pointed it out because it was somewhat amusing, didn't want it to get out of hand.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 26, 2008)

does not understand sarcasm and refuses to use his native language correctly

sounds like aspergers syndrome (the internet decease, not the real disorder)


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 26, 2008)

Back on topic, yeah, you don't need tools, you just use it and it gets better.


----------



## Gnjac3 (Dec 26, 2008)

you should do this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrqHHBibRvs


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 26, 2008)

The horror! That kid wasn't even very fast!


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 26, 2008)

I was born in the United States, New Jersey.
jcuber is from my school.
I talk good but whenever I type on the computer, it will be hard for me to spell words like long words even thou I can say the word.

I speak English, My only language. 
Plus I learning to speak Spanish and Filipino language.


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 26, 2008)

My average can be in sub 40 average (40sec to 45sec) to sub 30 average (32sec to 39sec)
It too weird for me.
Why every time at home and school My average switch back and forth each day?

Maybe My 32:67 second is my best average and 

39:XX sec to Sub 40sec is my normal average.

How Come?


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 26, 2008)

Anymore advice for how to make the cube move faster?


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 26, 2008)

Probably because of your enviroment (People around you, temperature )

You might get nervous or in a cold envrioment, where your fingers are stiff and you can barely turn the cube.

You can put vaseline in it (NOT RECOMMEND, but it is another way to make a cube faster.)


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 26, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> Probably because of your enviroment (People around you, temperature )
> 
> You might get nervous or in a cold envrioment, where your fingers are stiff and you can barely turn the cube.
> 
> You can put vaseline in it (NOT RECOMMEND, but it is another way to make a cube faster.)



Sometimes it can because of that, It maybe because I ready or remember too much PLL, I feel dumb, anything happen to my emotions. 

And I don't vasline on my cube anymore, I just ask jcuber for the magic spray.


----------



## bichettereds (Dec 26, 2008)

shoot1510 said:


> I *talk good* but whenever I type on the computer, it *will be hard *for me to spell words like long words even *thou* I can say the word.
> 
> I speak English, My only language.
> Plus *I learning *to speak Spanish and Filipino language.







shoot1510 said:


> Sometimes it can because of that, *It maybe *because *I ready or remember too much PLL, I feel dumb, anything happen to my emotions.*
> 
> And I don't *vasline on my cube *anymore, I just ask jcuber for the magic spray.




Dude, no offense... but if you spoke the way you type people would think you were retared. If English is your first and only language thats pretty pathetic.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 26, 2008)

Maybe its his slang...

Yea, i make tons of grammar mistakes whenever I'm typing, but luckily that doesn't appear on my schoolwork.


----------



## panyan (Dec 26, 2008)

JTW2007 said:


> weight 20 "shock oil". It makes good lube



i've used three brands of siicone in the UK and none work as good as 20wt shock oil - it is fantastic


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 26, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > He of a different race, and just born here?
> ...



That sounds very rude compared to how I meant for it to turn. Race can have an affect. He could have family from Asia for example, who recently moved to the U.S. while learning English. They had a child shortly before moving, and that child could be him. Perfect/fine/typical English could be slightly hindered for him.

I'm not saying this is case, or likely is, but it's a possibility, and came into my curious mind... don't mind me for asking it, and if you do then excuse me for not perfecting my post before entering it.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 26, 2008)

You know the "advanced Fridrich" method, yet you don't know what to do with a storebought cube... Sounds fishy.


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 26, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> You know the "advanced Fridrich" method, yet you don't know what to do with a storebought cube... Sounds fishy.



I just figuring out suggesting from you what can you do with the store bought cube.
I can solve the cube


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 26, 2008)

IamWEB said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



My family is in ASIA (It where I not born)
My family moved to the United States, New Jersey.
That where I was born.


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 26, 2008)

shoot1510 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > pcharles93 said:
> ...



When I try to think of a sentence I need to put to the computer.
I simplify my sentence to make it understand to you but it don't make sense.
I can't type long words since I don't know how to spell them, I can say it.
Which make you think I an _idiot_. :confused:


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 26, 2008)

English is my native language.
My family born in the Philippines. 
In there, you can speak English and Filipino.   

Then I born in the United States,
which I learn 2 language (Few Filipino words then all English words-but not all)


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 26, 2008)

You could have just typed all of those in one post.


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm in a hurry. And I don't know what you do on forum,
there no guide for forum, So
I have to do that on my own.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 26, 2008)

when you look at your own post there´s an "edit" button, if you click that it will bring you to the advanced reply screen in which you can change your post


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 26, 2008)

I Just know that already. But thanks for the tip.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 26, 2008)

I use 90 weight shock oil, maybe it's too goey. I'll have to try 20. My grandfather has pure silicon spray which works amazingly, but I can't take it home with me and he forgot where he got it.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 26, 2008)

jcuber said:


> Waynilein said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



Native English speakers have horrible grammar.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 26, 2008)

That is absolutely true.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 26, 2008)

MistArts said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Waynilein said:
> ...



You do have a very strong point. 

Stefan: I thought about it and technically, after purchasing the cube he *brought* it from the store, so it *can* at a stretch make sense.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, I realized that, too. Was a bit of a gamble, though I was confident "store-bought" is better and "store brought" is at least unusual.

And I realized the term is a bit fuzzy, at least in our context. Buying an already assembled and lubed DIY from an online store would hardly be called "store-bought" by us, even though it is.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 26, 2008)

Can we call the "store-bought cubes" "Rubik's non-adjustables" from now on?
It can be shortened to RNA! 

Apparently there are many people who are only executors of algorithms, not true thinking cubists...

shoot and WEB, please use proper grammar. Perhaps take typing lessons and get a dictionary?


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 26, 2008)

You actually can adjust store-bought cubes.


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 26, 2008)

jcuber said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...


You do have a very strong point.[/QUOTE]


Homophones and idiom and other part of speech sucks on English.

At school, I go to speech

Stefan: I thought about it and technically, after purchasing the cube he *brought* it from the store, so it *can* at a stretch make sense.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MistArts (Dec 26, 2008)

shoot1510 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



You should try Japanese and Chinese. Many words sound the same and many idioms. I think English is among the least.


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 26, 2008)

How true. I find English relatively easy to master compared to other languages.

Shoot1510, are you trying to say that you are bad at both writing _and_ speech?

Why, even my illiterate grandmother can speak perfect mother tongue.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 26, 2008)

I'd try Japanese. Chinese has multiple tones, so it's hard to learn.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 27, 2008)

no offence, but does anyone here actually knows that there is a thing called "force adjustment"?

though i would suggest that you just simply cut the centre off the core and buy another core & screw+spring set. it will turn out to be almost the same as the rubik's diy ^^



P.S. i'm from taiwan, just came here for 2 yrs


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 27, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> How true. I find English relatively easy to master compared to other languages.
> 
> Shoot1510, are you trying to say that you are bad at both writing _and_ speech?
> 
> Why, even my illiterate grandmother can speak perfect mother tongue.



Yeah! i AM both bad at writing and speech. that where I get low at.
Why didn't they teach grammar instead of writing? I don't even learn anything.
My teacher At School didn't help me, they do a writing problem and let student make there own story

Math, and Language Art. (I don't want to review, I want move ahead, I already know them.) 

I good at Math-Best at it.


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 27, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> You actually can adjust store-bought cubes.



TEACH ME!!!


----------



## jcuber (Dec 27, 2008)

If you actually read all of the posts, ou would realise that you can only do it if you have a saw, extra screws and springs, and extra center caps.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 28, 2008)

And most importantly, extra cores.


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 28, 2008)

jcuber said:


> If you actually read all of the posts, ou would realise that you can only do it if you have a saw, extra screws and springs, and extra center caps.



But How? I got 2 rubiks cube and I don't want to break the cube just as the death of my 2 cubes.

Can you teach me fingertricks for rubiks cube?:confused:

I try going to PectVic videos of moding the rubiks cube and see if I can mod my cube.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 28, 2008)

YOU BASICALLY NEED A DIY KIT FOR THOSE PARTS!


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow, this guy is possibly the laziest cuber ever.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 28, 2008)

I hope you mean shoot.


----------



## minsarker (Dec 28, 2008)

pcharles93, i agree completely

he just basically wants the perfect cube without doing any of the work...


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 28, 2008)

minsarker said:


> pcharles93, i agree completely
> 
> he just basically wants the perfect cube without doing any of the work...



What do you mean?
I can't have my life be a speed cuber.
I have to play piano which is why I am the laziest at speed solving. 
I have to finish the piano sheet, CLEMENT!!!

My piano teacher teach me little, so I have to finish the whole sheet( I mean Whole) to be special at piano.

jcuber: I can't be fast a rubiks cube, I can't practice rubiks cube a lot. All I need is *SUGGESTIONS*!

And If I can't handle This Thread even I am a newbie. Then I quit the forum!!!


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 28, 2008)

shoot1510 said:


> minsarker said:
> 
> 
> > pcharles93, i agree completely
> ...




Oh shut it, I play the piano since I'm 5, learning aikido, sometimes practice card magic or my newly bought unicycle, and I'm currently building a robot with Lego Mindstorms NXT for a competition.
Also I'm studying for the ABRSM's DipABRSM exam, for which I need to study a 30-35 minute recital. (Playing 2 Chopin Etudes, the whole Moonlight Sonata (Beethoven), 2 Sonatas from Scarlatti, and Halay from Adnan Saygun (Turkish Composer))

Don't get me started with school.

I still find time to solve rubik's cubes or mess around with them. None of the people here just solve rubik's cubes all day without doing anything else.


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm Finished with the thread, no one gave me examples of what can you do with a rubiks cube.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 28, 2008)

> no one gave me examples of what can you do with a rubiks cube.


I could write a book about what you can do with a Rubik's cube.


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 28, 2008)

shoot1510 said:


> I'm Finished with the thread, no one gave me examples of what can you do with a rubiks cube.



No one needs to. It's for you to find out for yourself.


----------



## Odin (Dec 28, 2008)

i use my old *store bought *as a coster. Shoot 1510 i can play sax/piano/and world of war craft. Its just how you spend your time. Also im not sure if you fully understand what *"Breaking a cube in"* means. Just use your cube for a while after about a day or a week your cube should be broken in.Then you lube it with the lube of your choice such as jig-a-loo or CRC. Also Blame your self before you blame your cube. If you push your self you can become a great cuber. But if you just want to be lazy, speed solving is not the hobby for you.

P.S. My spell check is kinda screwed up please excuse me for my typos,grammer, and spelling errors.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 28, 2008)

shoot1510 said:


> I'm Finished with the thread, no one gave me examples of what can you do with a rubiks cube.



Why not look or search for examples first?


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 28, 2008)

THANKS!!!!!!!!   

NEW GOALS: CROSS LESS THEN 3 SECONDS.
FL2 UNDER 10 SECONDS
OLL AND PLL UNDER 5 SECOND 
ALL INCLUDES FINGERTRICKS!!!!


----------



## Odin (Dec 28, 2008)

shoot1510 said:


> THANKS!!!!!!!!
> 
> NEW GOALS: CROSS LESS THEN 3 SECONDS.
> FL2 UNDER 10 SECONDS
> ...



Congratz, but can you post a vid. of you speed solving? i dont think your that fast.


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 28, 2008)

GREAT! DON't have a youtube account.
I have to ask jcuber.
Oh! Those are my goals!
I going to try.
I going to post the video here and my website.


----------



## Odin (Dec 28, 2008)

shoot1510 said:


> GREAT! DON't have a youtube account.
> I have to ask jcuber.
> Oh! Those are my goals!
> I going to try.
> I going to post the video here and my website.



I know those are your goals i just dont think your in the 30 sec. range


----------



## bichettereds (Dec 28, 2008)

Odin said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > GREAT! DON't have a youtube account.
> ...



Id be interested in seeing this video as well.


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 28, 2008)

Please Wait!
I make two video of me doing the rubiks cube under 40 second.
I alreally made first video.
I'm Now making my next video. Which will be my average.
First video-Single!
Second video- 5 times for rubiks cube.
and it will be upload in rapid share.
Then My website.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 28, 2008)

He's not that fast, no offense, but he gets averges from 50-40 seconds. I THINK he is lying about his averages and his PB. I showed him how to do some fingertricks, he came up to me a few seconds later and said "how do I do fingertricks". It seems like he doesn't get it. He thinks he has no time, when he really does. Anyway, both of us will be at the newark winter, so if any videos are taken, you'll probably get to see them. I might also have him do a few solves with my webcam if possible.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 28, 2008)

shoot1510 said:


> Please Wait!
> I make two video of me doing the rubiks cube under 40 second.
> I alreally made first video.
> I'm Now making my next video. Which will be my average.
> ...



Upload it on YOUTUBE!! It's easier, you can embed it here instead of link (read the sticky in the video section) and it will probably be easier to embed on your site, too.


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 28, 2008)

jcuber: I uploading it. I don't have youtube account
Download it than put it on your youtube account!
Not yet done!

I get the post after I finished converting my movie.


----------



## cardmagic12345 (Dec 28, 2008)

Bob said:


> bichettereds said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



I live in New Jersey, Its in every hardware store, he probably checked in a KFC or something.


----------



## Odin (Dec 29, 2008)

they have crc in my wallmart for about 1 USD


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 29, 2008)

Here it is! 
My speed solving video

http://rapidshare.com/files/177690915/First_SpeedSolving.wmv.html

Hope you like it


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 29, 2008)

Jcuber: It still turn, your cube.
It in the video,
it before I plan to make a video.
It the guy who told me to microwave the cube is good but it not.
This is proof!!!!  
your cube still turn!!!!!
Well not the first part.
The second part where I do Average and show that your cube still move


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 29, 2008)

jcuber said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > Please Wait!
> ...



What sticky?


----------



## tim (Dec 29, 2008)

Get a youtube account, please.


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 29, 2008)

Really dude come on it takes like 1 min.


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 29, 2008)

tim said:


> Get a youtube account, please.


I can't.
My dad told me not to sign up on youtube.
He told me that I'm not ready.
And everytime I tell I want to sign up on youtube.
He said no.
I can tell him again, but he will said no
and he at work.
Sorry!
I tell jcuber


----------



## Stefan (Dec 29, 2008)

Get a metacafe account.


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 29, 2008)

Not ready for what?


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 29, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Get a metacafe account.



My dad told me That I can't sign up on posting video.
Any video posting. or storing

oooo. do you have a link for blindfold solving pochannn?


----------



## Odin (Dec 29, 2008)

Just post the vid's here


----------



## Escher (Dec 29, 2008)

shoot1510 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Get a metacafe account.
> ...



badmephisto.


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 29, 2008)

Odin said:


> Just post the vid's here




HOW???:confused::confused::confused:


----------



## Odin (Dec 29, 2008)

shoot1510 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Just post the vid's here
> ...



) When you post videos, please make the title as descriptive as possible. Please don't just say "Puzzle Video"; instead, be descriptive, such as: "Patrick Kelly 14.91 3x3 Speedsolve".
2) If you are sharing a YouTube video, instead of just linking to a video, it would be appreciated if you embeded it in the forum. The main reason behind this is that it allows people to watch the video right away, as opposed to leaving the forum, watching, and coming back. You can embed YouTube videos simply by doing this:

Code: 
[youtube ]end of the youtube url[/youtube]


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 29, 2008)

Odin said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...





Before I remember embeded my videos without youtube or metacafe,
I just found a website with codes.

typed on google for JW player for flash.

It will take time for me to experiment before posting it here


----------



## Odin (Dec 29, 2008)

So your going to edit you vid to make your self faster before posting it here?


----------



## bichettereds (Dec 29, 2008)

Odin said:


> So your going to edit you vid to make your self faster before posting it here?



I love this thread!


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 29, 2008)

I got the code!!!
NOW HOW TO YOU POST THE CODE ON THIS SITE.


GO to my site! it has the video

http://gtolome.weebly.com
It was kept Private, now I ready to let go of my site. and share my site to everyone

I thank pkmninja0271 for tutorial.
And myself for getting the video to work on weebly without youtube
and mediafire.com which I use.
and jw player.

please use internet explorer, or Google chrome or any other expect Firefox because it may block few of my java spirit. 
You can try firefox for my website and check if it work on yours


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 29, 2008)

On his site, he claims, "I am very good at Rubik cube!"

What a joke.


----------



## bichettereds (Dec 29, 2008)

did you win an emmy or something? Video isnt working for me.


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 29, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> On his site, he claims, "I am very good at Rubik cube!"
> 
> What a joke.



Dang!
Thanks
I not really good at Rubik cube,
but I'm good at wooden puzzles.
It why I kept it Private


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 29, 2008)

bichettereds said:


> did you win an emmy or something? Video isnt working for me.



You need flash player and java!
Website change to 
shoot1510.weebly.com
other is my dad account.

You can still go to my website. gtolome.weebly.com
But it will be change tomorrow.


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 29, 2008)

Page not found.


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 29, 2008)

cubeman34 said:


> Page not found.



IT gtolome.weebly.com

It will change to shoot1510.weebly.com
tomorrow.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 29, 2008)

I am uploading shoot's video to youtube and will put it in the video section asap. 

Note: It is too long to put on youtube, so I will have to cut the first solve (single) and just post the avg.


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 29, 2008)

jcuber said:


> I am uploading shoot's video to youtube and will put it in the video section asap.
> 
> Note: It is too long to put on youtube, so I will have to cut the first solve (single) and just post the avg.



Thanks!!!

This Thread should end like now.

jcuber: you got fool
Ha! I never knew you got fool and lie that your rubik cube pop in the microwave.
i didn't put your cube in the microwave.


if you wonder why I put george because it my second name (not the middle name) and I don't want to tell my first name.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 29, 2008)

shoot1510 said:


> Rubik cube



The other grammar stuff doesn't bother me as much, but seeing as this is a speedcubing forum, let's at least call it a Rubik's cube.


----------



## bichettereds (Dec 29, 2008)

JTW2007 said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik cube
> ...



Just about every post shoot has made bothers me. Born in an English speaking country, claims its his first language yet my 4 yr old son speaks better than he types. Not to mention all the threads he has started...

"Can anyone teach me Petrus Method?"

"Can Anyone help me how to get faster at F2L and Cross?"

"I WONDOR WHAT HAPPEN IF YOU PUT GROUT SEALER ON YOUR CUBE?"

"Can anybody or anyone teach me what to do with the store *brought* cube?"

"Does anybody or anyone know how to make a fisher cube?"


----------



## crazyasianskills (Dec 29, 2008)

bichettereds said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 29, 2008)

bichettereds said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



This is too hard.
Maybe I take a break from replying and making thread before I made too much.

All of these are questions.


----------



## bichettereds (Dec 29, 2008)

Im not trying to be an a-hole, Im just saying maybe you should search the forums alittle bit before posting those questions because they have all been asked many times.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 29, 2008)

bichettereds said:


> Im not trying to be an a-hole, Im just saying maybe you should search the forums alittle bit before posting those questions because they have all been asked many times.



As well as having been very clearly answered.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 29, 2008)

Video uploaded. It is now in the video section (duh).


----------



## Odin (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh meh gawd im sick of people dubble posting!


----------

